# Suspend on Thinkpad T61 [solved]

## Ken69267

Hello all. So I've got a shiny new thinkpad t61 and am having some problems with getting suspend working.

I am trying to use pm-utils to suspend. The thinkpad will happily suspend of course, but won't resume at all. When I press the function key to resume the sleep light on the t61 simply keeps flashing, and the keyboard seems dead. (caps lock won't toggle).

Any ideas? I've read around and tried the various quirks but am not sure which one's I need. I have an intel X3100 card if that helps and am running ~amd64 with gentoo-sources 2.6.26.

----------

## pilla

I've a T60. Sometime ago, s2disk was working pretty well for me, but after I installed x86-64 and x86-32 I was never able to make it work properly again. 

However, tuxonice-sources are working quite well on 32 bits. Maybe you should try it on your 64 bits. My card is an ATI X1300, yours shouldn't be harder to configure than mine  :Smile: 

----------

## Ken69267

hmm, I can try. Isn't tuxonice just for hibernating to disk and not ram though?

----------

## pilla

 *Ken69267 wrote:*   

> hmm, I can try. Isn't tuxonice just for hibernating to disk and not ram though?

 

Indeed, but I keep messing with hibernate/suspend meanings. s2ram is pretty nice though, there is an ebuild for it (suspend).

----------

## AaronPPC

I thought Tuxonice was just the new name for the in-kernel suspend/hibernate infrastructure.

----------

## Ken69267

hmm... s2ram my laptop doesn't want to wake up at all. the crescent moon sleep light stays solid and the battery light comes on, but nothing otherwise :[.

edit: hm, well running it with no options simply exhibits the blinking sleep behavior.

----------

## pilla

Have you pressed the Fn key to resume?

----------

## Ken69267

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Have you pressed the Fn key to resume?

 

yes, the hd light/capslock/numlock flash once, and then the sleep light simply blinks forever :/

edit: Also, the caps lock key won't toggle, so I don't know if its panicking or what  :Sad: 

----------

## pilla

 *Ken69267 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yes, the hd light/capslock/numlock flash once, and then the sleep light simply blinks forever :/
> 
> edit: Also, the caps lock key won't toggle, so I don't know if its panicking or what 

 

is your machine whitelisted on s2ram? If not, there are several flag combinations to try out.

----------

## Ken69267

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *Ken69267 wrote:*   
> 
> yes, the hd light/capslock/numlock flash once, and then the sleep light simply blinks forever :/
> 
> edit: Also, the caps lock key won't toggle, so I don't know if its panicking or what  
> ...

 

It's not white listed, and I've tried tons of combinations with s2ram and pm-suspend :[.

(On a side note, an ubuntu livecd CAN resume... :'( )

----------

## pilla

Maybe you should try 2.6.25 or 2.6.24. I haven't tried 26 yet

----------

## Ken69267

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Maybe you should try 2.6.25 or 2.6.24. I haven't tried 26 yet

 

Yeah but I get pretty shoddy wifi on them, so I guess I'm stuck. Maybe making everything a module in my kernel will help, or maybe .26 is just b0rked.

----------

## pilla

I have iwl3945 as a module and I rmmod and modprobe during a suspend/resume cycle. 

iwl3945 works quite well on .24, .25.

----------

## Ken69267

Well not sure what it was, but I grabbed another devs .config and now it's working with pm-utils! yay.

----------

